# Black Magic Spinsect Lure



## westyonwater (Nov 15, 2010)

im pretty sure that they are only new to the market.
I picked up a couple the other day for a bash on redfin and trout, no results as yet but they look the goods and cast like a bullet.
kind of a mix between a blade and a celta.


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Haven't used em but am interested to see how they go on trout, bass and yellowbelly so have grabbed a few. Will try let you know the results.


----------

